# I could almost see her tonight.



## QueenOfTheMeadow (Mar 25, 2005)

Tonight as I layed Thomas, my 17 month old, down I could almost see what my Therese would look like. I had popped in to check on my other 2 boys to look at there peacefull sleeping faces, and it just hit me. Each one so different, but so very much related. My Collin, with his big brown eyes and freckles, and Jack with his auburn hair, and lashes that reachout a mile, and Thomas, my strawberry blond boy with the beautiful blue eyes. Seeing them all in slumber, there is no way you could miss they were brothers. Sometimes when they are awake they seem to have no relation to each other, so different each personality that shines through. I finally understood how each of her brothers held an aspect of her in their sleeping faces. I will never know exactly what she would have looked like, but I know there are traces of her in each of my boys, and that brought me some solace and some sadness.


----------



## AngelBee (Sep 8, 2004)




----------



## CB73 (Apr 16, 2005)

What peaceful images of your boys sleeping...and holding the essence of their sister. I have looked at Adam and wondered about my first son - and now, with the pregnancy, I wonder what this child will look like, and BE like.

I am glad you are finding sweet moments.


----------

